# Columbia Closet Monster Handle Give Away!!



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Columbia Taping Tools is giving away 2 Closet Monster Handles!! All you have to do to enter is Private Message me your Name and Phone number. 2 contestants names will be randomly drawn on Friday August 26th at 12pm pacific time to declare the winner.

Please only Private Message me once as the draw is random and only one of your entries will be placed into the contest.

Good Luck Everyone!! :thumbup:

To see photos of the the Closet Monster Handle here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/ColumbiaTapingTools

This offer is worldwide, shipping charges may apply.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice offer ! Kudos !:thumbup:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Superb:thumbsup:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Most excellent dudes!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Free tools !!!!!!!









but I already won something, so I won't enter to give somebody else a chance:yes:

Columbia rocks:thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Columbia.
Your DWT Family :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! Glad to support, this forum is very informative and entertaining as hell. :thumbup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't forget to get your name in for the draw, the contest ends tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

The Draw has been completed, the winners of the Closet Monster Handle are: E.K Taper and guitarrick!:thumbup: Congratulations Fellas, I will contact you for further details. To everyone else thanks for entering:thumbsup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:New tool!!!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Never mind Moore, next weeks competition is a 4" knife:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Never mind Moore, next weeks competition is a 4" knife:whistling2:


I use 5'' oh well...


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

ha! not your day then!


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks guys!! Sounds like the perfect handle for me. On first coat day when the box isn't a 12" beast I find it a LOT faster to just take the box off the handle and run it by hand. I curl my left 4 fingers around the top lip and push the back of it down with both thumbs and RUN. Literally.  I have no clue what gave me the idea to try this but I love it. You wouldn't believe how freakin fast it is, you flip it around in a corner in a split second, the wiper (who is 2 rooms behind me) HATES me for doing this :furious: hahaha The closet monster handle sounds like it can come pretty close to duplicating my oddball technique AND leave me with fully functioning fingers at the end of the day, I'll use this thing all the time!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guitarrick said:


> Thanks guys!! Sounds like the perfect handle for me. On first coat day when the box isn't a 12" beast I find it a LOT faster to just take the box off the handle and run it by hand. I curl my left 4 fingers around the top lip and push the back of it down with both thumbs and RUN. Literally. I have no clue what gave me the idea to try this but I love it. You wouldn't believe how freakin fast it is, you flip it around in a corner in a split second, the wiper (who is 2 rooms behind me) HATES me for doing this hahaha The closet monster handle sounds like it can come pretty close to duplicating my oddball technique AND leave me with fully functioning fingers at the end of the day, I'll use this thing all the time!




Glad somebody won who could really use it

Welcome to Drywall talk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

congrats guys.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

E.K Taper said:


> :clap::clap::clap::clap:New tool!!!!!!!!


That old sayin springs 2 mind! 
Them that has gets more !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

guitarrick said:


> the wiper


what


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Jason said:


> what


Money always goes 2 money!!
Get me now? Its a saying over here i was just takin the piss:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Jason said:


> what


 Sorry lad wrong question!!


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> what


We've always wiped behind the boxes, I'm seeing a lot of you guys on here don't? Don't know, that's the way the boss has always wanted it done. 

I think wiping behind the boxing and leaving no pinholes or misses every step of the way sounds like the plan but I'm guessing this is one of those back-and-forth arguments between different schools of finishers that will never end?  If it's possible to box without wiping and leave it damn near perfect THAT would be the plan, wiping means no sanding between coats though. I just scrape those small stop-and-go marks real quick and run it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad somebody won who could really use it


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Well done lads.:thumbup:

I wanted Moore to win one so he had to go out and buy a box!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Well done lads.:thumbup:
> 
> I wanted Moore to win one so he had to go out and buy a box!


That was my plan Goodmanatee . Win the handle then get a 8'' box for blocking in closets and stairwells .. still a plan though .. A year from now I hope to have all of what I need .. I just need time ..one piece then another ya know ? Then learn:blink: Really wish I had met you guys years ago.. Thanks to Columbia for caring for us poor pigeon farmers..:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe one day I'll catch up with cazna....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Maybe one day I'll catch up with cazna....


Good luck, You better stop dragging the chain and get on with it then.

I took out a loan to get started, Couldnt be bothered pissin about one tool at a time, You cant use a zooka without a pump and gooseneck, Or a box with out a handle, or a mudhead with a tube etc, Just get on with it would ya, All Wall does a discount for us, Dont get all fussy about which brand, They all offer something so take advantage of them all.

Now that i know a little more i could set myself up with second hand gear, But i wouldnt recommend that for you, But still keep your eye out for a deal, People buy tools, use em once, And say  this, Then sell, Most of my stuff has been like this, Boxes were from a closing down sale, Mudrunner was used a couple of times, then sold to me, blueline tube was old but cheap and came with new seals, Marshalltown banjo was 1/3 the cost of new. Be careful with angleheads though, Best go new with them.
Corner roller was northstar, Great handle, A new roller kit for it and its as new but half the cost. Every part on a zooka can be replaced or repaired so dont be to shy on a second hand one, Yes it will be a bitch to learn but study the parts diagrams in all wall and drywallzone, I got a 15year old tapetech for not much, Looks like a worn out piece of junk, Identified the needed parts and a few hundy bucks fixed it up and its great, Fantastic zooka, Runs sweet. BUT im not getting a lot of use from zookas now, Only corners as i banjo hotmud flats, I will brave up to zooka hot mud one day, Reason for hotmud flats tape coat is less shrinkage hassels.

If you wanted to be cheap, Then get a homax banjo, Compound tube, Intenal and external mudhead, Corner roller, Flushers and a handle. This would greatly speed up taping, Then you can piss about finishing by hand if that still gives you a woody :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A loan is out of the question ,but I DO take stock in your advice cazna..
I'm in debt to my eyeballs [not a baby boomer] Tools come 1 at a time.
No back bone here,,,just me,, Alone.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> A loan is out of the question ,but I DO take stock in your advice cazna..
> I'm in debt to my eyeballs [not a baby boomer] Tools come 1 at a time.
> No back bone here,,,just me,, Alone.


 
Fair enough dude, I was in a good position for a loan at the time, Not so anymore so i understand, Go bargin hunting then, Ebay, Tool stores etc, Its actually more fun that way, Just start with a homax and small rolls of tape, They are a sweet little smooth banjo, In fact, I think im about to get one of these for mine. BUT you can just take off the two small steel wheels, This leaves a small plastic wheel in the centre thats not to bad for internals.

http://www.delkotools.com.au/products/

And for paper metal beads, Look out for a cheap hopper, They go quite well and a lot less than a CP and mud heads, They can do internal and external beads. Just these two cheap items would help you out.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

guitarrick said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks guys!! Sounds like the perfect handle for me. On first coat day when the box isn't a 12" beast I find it a LOT faster to just take the box off the handle and run it by hand. I curl my left 4 fingers around the top lip and push the back of it down with both thumbs and RUN. Literally.  I have no clue what gave me the idea to try this but I love it. You wouldn't believe how freakin fast it is, you flip it around in a corner in a split second, the wiper (who is 2 rooms behind me) HATES me for doing this :furious: hahaha The closet monster handle sounds like it can come pretty close to duplicating my oddball technique AND leave me with fully functioning fingers at the end of the day, I'll use this thing all the time!


Ask the wiper guy to video you running around the house wi the box in your hands and post it on here, I would LOVE to see that!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Ask the wiper guy to video you running around the house wi the box in your hands and post it on here, I would LOVE to see that!!!!!:thumbup:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Gday Moore.
Here is a link to a set of tools on Aussie Ebay. If it helps and the guy wont do international and you want them give me a PM and we can work it out. Just a thought.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/330604488948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
For once I have to disagree with Cazna, LEAVE THE WHEELS ON THE HOMAX believe me they run sweet. I have tried both ways.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

Second prize: a set of steak knives. third prize: Your fired!

aleck Baldwin in the movie " glen garry, glen ross" you can see the scene on youtube.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> Second prize: a set of steak knives. third prize: Your fired!
> 
> aleck Baldwin in the movie " glen garry, glen ross" you can see the scene on youtube.


and al pacino.. who wha !!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> All Wall does a discount for us


Not saying I don't appreciate what All-Wall offers us, but so does Wall Tools, and from some of their pricing I've looked at lately - eg. gotmud's flushers he's going to get from them - they're lower by a fair amount, even before the discounts: http://www.walltools.com/store/better-than-ever-2-corner-flusher-cf-02.html vs. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Flushers/Standard-Drywall-Corner-Flusher
The flushers appear the same to me. I'm thinking All-Wall has theirs made for them by BTE. They can correct me if I'm wrong.

Not saying that's the case on all items, though, when it comes to price. One needs to do their homework.

Regardless, Wall and All-Wall both seem a couple of excellent online suppliers.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You're right walltools does offer the 10% off also and they will do anything to get you the best price possible when the owner of a business will call me to talk about what you bought and your opinion that okay in my book


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Gday Moore.
> Here is a link to a set of tools on Aussie Ebay. If it helps and the guy wont do international and you want them give me a PM and we can work it out. Just a thought.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/330604488948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> For once I have to disagree with Cazna, LEAVE THE WHEELS ON THE HOMAX believe me they run sweet. I have tried both ways.


 
I have only taken the wheels off for running some internal corners gazman, Not for flats, It is a sweet little banjo. Have you ever seen one of these.
http://www.delkotools.com.au/products/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> It is a sweet little banjo.


What I find a bit strange is that none of the online suppliers that come to mind seem to carry the Homax. It's a banjo I wouldn't mind trying.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> A loan is out of the question ,but I DO take stock in your advice cazna..
> I'm in debt to my eyeballs [not a baby boomer] Tools come 1 at a time.
> No back bone here,,,just me,, Alone.


Well I offered you a beat up old roller I found in my garage when cleaning it out, but you did not reply. it's missing a wheel though:blink:

I got a really beat up 3" can-am wiper if you want that, All you would half to get is a angle pole:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> I have only taken the wheels off for running some internal corners gazman, Not for flats, It is a sweet little banjo. Have you ever seen one of these.
> http://www.delkotools.com.au/products/


Hi Caz
Yep Seen that. Made one.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guitarrick said:


> We've always wiped behind the boxes, I'm seeing a lot of you guys on here don't? Don't know, that's the way the boss has always wanted it done.
> 
> I think wiping behind the boxing and leaving no pinholes or misses every step of the way sounds like the plan but I'm guessing this is one of those back-and-forth arguments between different schools of finishers that will never end?  If it's possible to box without wiping and leave it damn near perfect THAT would be the plan, wiping means no sanding between coats though. I just scrape those small stop-and-go marks real quick and run it.


I shall try to answer for you







rick

Most argue ,, I mean debate weather to trace, double run the boxes.

One is to run the boxes a few times over the joint till it looks ok, the other (the trace) is to run one pass over the joint, then come back over it 10 or 15 minutes later. The more and more you run the box over a joint, it will work out the pin holes or decrease their size. While the trace your allowing some shrinkage to occur, before you pass over it again, and it almost takes away all the pin holes.

What you won't hear most guys on here say, is that their going to spend a lot of money on a box that runs true and level. Then F*ck it all up by running over it with a $20 dollar knife. That's just stupid.

I know, it's your boss, not you. so maybe if you do alot of reading on this site, and gain a lot of valuable knowledge, you might set yourself up for a big raise in pay


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> I have only taken the wheels off for running some internal corners gazman, Not for flats, It is a sweet little banjo. Have you ever seen one of these.
> http://www.delkotools.com.au/products/


 
Sorry Cazna about the wheels comment, stupid me didnt read your post corectly.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

JustMe said:


> What I find a bit strange is that none of the online suppliers that come to mind seem to carry the Homax. It's a banjo I wouldn't mind trying.


Gday Justme. Here is a link.
http://www.hardwareandtools.com/Homax-6500-Drywall-Banjo-3216553.html

Give it a go the Homax is cool.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Hi Caz
> Yep Seen that. Made one.


 How did you make the wheel Gazza? I made one and used a rollerblade wheel spun down to shape.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> How did you make the wheel Gazza? I made one and used a rollerblade wheel spun down to shape.


I used a hole saw to cut two discs from a plastic cutting board, then glued them together. Then I used a linisher to sand the edges down on an angle. The rest was easy a bit of aluminium plate and pop rivets.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> I used a hole saw to cut two discs from a plastic cutting board, then glued them together. Then I used a linisher to sand the edges down on an angle. The rest was easy a bit of aluminium plate and pop rivets.


 Cheers, Sounds like you've got some Kiwi blood in you :thumbup:. I see you are from Vic, I blew through that way back in the late 80's, stayed with some freinds in a trailer park on the Frankton Dandenong Highway....Lost a few brain cells that trip .


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> What you won't hear most guys on here say, is that their going to spend a lot of money on a box that runs true and level. Then F*ck it all up by running over it with a $20 dollar knife. That's just stupid.
> 
> I know, it's your boss, not you. so maybe if you do alot of reading on this site, and gain a lot of valuable knowledge, you might set yourself up for a big raise in pay


As dumb as it may sound, I've never even thought about it that way. You learn from 1 guy and finish his way for years... then you go on Drywalltalk.com and hear about guy # 2 3 4 5 6...'s way and your whole program is flipped upside down. Thanks for the schooling! Holy awesome site, Batman. :thumbsup:

And I hear ya on the rolleyes raise!


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Would really like to see video of you boxing without a handle.


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not working with those guys (that have boxes) often, but the next time I'm with them I'm handing my phone over to someone and posting it for sure.  I would have had it yesterday but I guess the boss must have had the cocktail flu or something. Never thought I'D be the one bitching about a no call no show.


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

Another note on being taught to only 2 coat and wipe behind a box... I said I was "trained by one of the best crews around" in my intro post. Yeah. I'm just gonna :shutup: unless I'm asking questions for awhile!

So here's a question, what do you guys (non-PC) like to use most on sanding day? BESIDES a bottle opener at the end of the day. :drink:

I use the Good Old Idiot Stick with the yellow 150 grit Golden Touch paper then fine sponge whatever needs it. There HAS to be something better than the Stick, thinkin maybe a Radius and the Blowes Gator for the angles? Thanks for the Gator tip Capt, found that in a post from a year or so ago. Hope they still sell those.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guitarrick said:


> Another note on being taught to only 2 coat and wipe behind a box... I said I was "trained by one of the best crews around" in my intro post. Yeah. I'm just gonna :shutup: unless I'm asking questions for awhile!
> 
> So here's a question, what do you guys (non-PC) like to use most on sanding day? BESIDES a bottle opener at the end of the day. :drink:
> 
> I use the Good Old Idiot Stick with the yellow 150 grit Golden Touch paper then fine sponge whatever needs it. There HAS to be something better than the Stick, thinkin maybe a Radius and the Blowes Gator for the angles? Thanks for the Gator tip Capt, found that in a post from a year or so ago. Hope they still sell those.


Here's a good link http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/whats-your-flavour-sandpaper-1491/

There's nothing wrong with the stick, if your work is smooth and tight, then sanding day is no big deal. Alot of things also depend on the type of mud you use too, weather it's AP or lite weight, the brand you use etc....

I don't see no point in the radius sander either. Ok for newbies, they dont flip as much. But you always half to hold your rectangular sander on a angle, and when you do that, it covers the same area as the round one. Think about that one


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

guitarrick said:


> Another note on being taught to only 2 coat and wipe behind a box... I said I was "trained by one of the best crews around" in my intro post. Yeah. I'm just gonna :shutup: unless I'm asking questions for awhile!
> 
> So here's a question, what do you guys (non-PC) like to use most on sanding day? BESIDES a bottle opener at the end of the day. :drink:
> 
> I use the Good Old Idiot Stick with the yellow 150 grit Golden Touch paper then fine sponge whatever needs it. There HAS to be something better than the Stick, thinkin maybe a Radius and the Blowes Gator for the angles? Thanks for the Gator tip Capt, found that in a post from a year or so ago. Hope they still sell those.


I agree with 2buck on the 360 . I have one but rarely use it. 
The gator heads work great for me I spray glue whatever sandpaper I want to the [email protected] paper then go to sanding . and the pole sander heads don't flip over near as bad as the ole traditional sanding heads. ,,but then flip overs are caused by the guy pushing the pole,not the sanding head. The bevel on the gators are good for getting right into the angles [ no grooves like the ole groove stick will do] 


works for me...


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

guitarrick said:


> Another note on being taught to only 2 coat and wipe behind a box... I said I was "trained by one of the best crews around" in my intro post. Yeah. I'm just gonna :shutup: unless I'm asking questions for awhile!
> 
> So here's a question, what do you guys (non-PC) like to use most on sanding day? BESIDES a bottle opener at the end of the day. :drink:
> 
> I use the Good Old Idiot Stick with the yellow 150 grit Golden Touch paper then fine sponge whatever needs it. There HAS to be something better than the Stick, thinkin maybe a Radius and the Blowes Gator for the angles? Thanks for the Gator tip Capt, found that in a post from a year or so ago. Hope they still sell those.


Hey Rick. Yeah, the 'wiping behind boxes' is a classic point of contention. Like mesh vs paper, each side ends up getting pretty hot under the collar byt the time it's all done, haha.  Try mixing some cheap dish soap into your boxing mud and boxing a joint in opposite directions (walls in a room clockwise then counterclockwise), and giving 2 passes in the same direction to those small joints which don't allow it to be run in opposite directions.

The PC will make you money but I've found I need to keep parts in stock and carry out quite a few repairs. Others have had better luck. I walk a radius 360 over the joints after the machine but I'd prefer an old school rectangular sanding head, for the control it allows, if I was *shudder* hand sanding.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

if I was *shudder* hand sanding.



Only way to do It right...I take that back ..only way without a PC...

Swirl marks ,,and ,,burnt rock just needs a little touch up.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, and I'm gonna start some sheep with 2buck here.

Double pulling your boxes works okay, but its cheaper and faster to have a "crack-head",,, I mean a family member,,, just follow ya and wipe em all down as ya go !!!!! Don't take a rocket-surgeon, just someone that can walk on stilts!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah, and I'm gonna start some sheep with 2buck here.
> 
> Double pulling your boxes works okay, but its cheaper and faster to have a "crack-head",,, I mean a family member,,, just follow ya and wipe em all down as ya go !!!!! Don't take a rocket-surgeon, just someone that can walk on stilts!!!!


So your saying I should hire some loser, (hopefully a family member) get them all high on crack (which is hard to get where I live), stick them on a pair of stilts, and have them drag a knife through all my work to F*ck it up

Sure thing, ill try that tomorrow


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So your saying I should hire some loser, (hopefully a family member) get them all high on crack (which is hard to get where I live), stick them on a pair of stilts, and have them drag a knife through all my work to F*ck it up
> 
> Sure thing, ill try that tomorrow


You really ought to give er a whirl,,,, its cheaper and faster bro


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You really ought to give er a whirl,,,, its cheaper and faster bro


no thanks

I'm not going to argue with someone who don't trace their box work. There could be many variables involved. One they may have better access to better mud, maybe their boxes do run better than my North Stars, who knows. Back in the day, I know most guys went 7,10,12, the mud was crap and and they would chase over it with a knife. but over time, the boxes themselves and the mud got better. Now I know most guys drop the 7" and just do the chase with the box again, not a knife. I know one taper who go DD 8" same day, then finish with a 12" next day, looks good, but to each his own.

Just running a box back and forth across a joint now a days does look good, very little poc marks etc..... what I don't like is the shrinkage that comes later, that's why I prefer to run them again. Better than 7,10,12, and the majority of your shrinkage occurs with in the 1st 10 minutes so...... when I do skim with the 12", it's skimming damn tight, it's not loading at all.

So sorry Captain, but to me to coat something by machine , then run over it by hand is..... well........ hand taping. there is a progression and method to our madness. Us men do the 3 "S's" when we get ready to go out on a big date.... we Sh1t, shower, then shave....... to me,,, you have the order backwards:blink:


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You really ought to give er a whirl,,,, its cheaper and faster bro


The crack wouldn't be cheaper, but definitely faster!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> no thanks
> 
> I'm not going to argue with someone who don't trace their box work. There could be many variables involved. One they may have better access to better mud, maybe their boxes do run better than my North Stars, who knows. Back in the day, I know most guys went 7,10,12, the mud was crap and and they would chase over it with a knife. but over time, the boxes themselves and the mud got better. Now I know most guys drop the 7" and just do the chase with the box again, not a knife. I know one taper who go DD 8" same day, then finish with a 12" next day, looks good, but to each his own.
> 
> ...


Gee, calm down,,, you didn't get into an arguement with your ewe, did ya????

For what its worth, we use the term "crack-head" round here for guys that know the trade, but don't have a dr lic,tools,stilts,lunch money,etc.

I don't use guys that actully smoke the stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Gee, calm down,,, you didn't get into an arguement with your ewe, did ya????
> 
> For what its worth, we use the term "crack-head" round here for guys that know the trade, but don't have a dr lic,tools,stilts,lunch money,etc.
> 
> I don't use guys that actully smoke the stuff.:thumbsup:


I stopped in at lunch and read your post, then went back to work and called 2buckjr a crack head.

Do your crack heads also think their the boss,think they know more than you, and that your very lucky they chose to work for you......... my crack head does


----------

